# Swoop 175 "Tourentauglicher" machen



## Bierschinken88 (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich hab das Swoop ursprünglich als Zusatzbike gekauft für gelegentliche Parkeinsätze.
Jetzt ist es so, dass ich in meiner Studienstadt nur Platz für ein Rad habe und somit mein Slide woanders steht.

Heisst, das Swoop muss jetzt auch für Touren herhalten (2013er Swoop 175 7.0).
Jetzt ist die Frage, was kann man machen, damit das Bike Tourentauglicher wird ohne dabei ernsthaft an Parkfähigkeit einzubüßen?

Wäre für Input dankbar!

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## ride2befree (10. Dezember 2014)

wie lange sind denn deine touren in KM und HM?

ich fahr mit meinem 175er swoop sowohl im Park/Trails als auch touren.. alles ohne probleme.. meine touren sind im schnitt 30km.
Ich hab bis jetzt nur den Vorbau verändert.. habe einen kürzeren dran gebaut.. damit das bike ein wenig agiler reagiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2014)

Anderer LRS mit anderen Reifen wäre mE das wichtigste.

Dann kannst du kurz wechseln, was immer du fahren magst.
Grüße


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

naja, das ist variabel nach Zeit und Lust.
Können 30Km/600Hm sein, können aber auch mal 70Km/1400Hm sein.

30Km/600hm geht mit dem Swoop, danach merk ichs aber. 
Ne 50-60Km Runde bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren, aber ich denke, da bin ich dann schon ziemlich am Limit meiner Kondition.
Das Slide wiegt halt einfach mal weniger und läuft auf "leichteren" Rädern.

Klar, ich könnte die Stahlfeder-elemente tauschen gegen ein Luftfahrwerk, sodass ich vor allem den Dämpfer auch mal zu machen kann, aber das kostet halt richtig Schotter.

Laufräder...ja, habe ich mal dran gedacht, aber da bin ich dann auch RuckZuck bei mehreren hundert Euro.
Ich fürchte das lohnt sich nicht, es sei denn, ich finde irgendwo nen Spottbiligen Satz.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2014)

Günstiger LRS ca 150€, Kassette 30€, Scheiben 40€, Reifen/Schläuche 60€...

Ggf noch eine Tauschgabel (Lyriks werden günstig als Luftversion gehandelt) für 250€, dann bist du bei ca 500€ alles zusammen und sicherlich 1.5kg weniger.

Dauerhaft holst du dir das andere Rad nach 

Grüsse


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja, das ist variabel nach Zeit und Lust.
> Können 30Km/600Hm sein, können aber auch mal 70Km/1400Hm sein.
> ...



dann arbeite erstmal an Deiner Kondition, bevor immer gleich am Material Schuld ist. 
so wie Du ueber die Kosten argumentierst, belibt halt nur der Konditionsaufbau fuer Dich als Loesung


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Dezember 2014)

Na klar, das hilft immer, aber ich bin Hobbist, ich kann nicht so viel Trainieren, wie ich möchte.

In einer normalen Woche kann ich 2mal pro Woche Laufen und habe dann alle 2 Wochen nen Wochenendtag mit viel Zeit für Sport (Tour, langer Lauf). Mehr Trainieren geht einfach nicht. Dann leiden Freunde, Familie, Freundin.

Ich schätze mal, dass jeder Hobbyradler nach 50Km mit sonem Freerider recht platt ist...ist halt kein CC/AM.
Die Frage jetzt ist, ob es eine (kostengünstige) Möglichkeit gibt, das Rad für längere Touren angenehmer zu machen.


@sun: genau das lohnt einfach nicht, dann mach ich lieber nix und tret mich doof 
500€ da rein zu stecken, macht einfach keinen Sinn, wenn ich ein entsprechendes Rad habe.

Was meinst du denn, geht bei nem zweiten Laufradsatz? - Wieviel Gewichtseinsparnis ist dann drin?
Würde dann natürlich auch von nem Fat Albert 2,4 auf nen 2,2er Nobby Nic gehen oder sowas.
Das sollte ja auch schon mal was ausmachen.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## ofi (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke mit Reifentausch hast du den größten Kosten-Nutzen-Gewinn. Ich hab das 6er 175er Swoop aus 2014 auch auf tourentauglichkeit umgebaut und werde mir zu Weihnachten noch einen kompletten 2. LRS zulegen. Denke der Touren-LRS wird dann vorn HansDampf Pacestar mit einem RockRazor hinten kombiniert.
An meinem Slide ED hab ich verschiedenste Reifen ausprobiert und bin zuletzt mit Nobby Nick 2,25 hinten und einem HD Pacestar vorn Touren bis 70 km gefahren. Auf Trails bin ich damit noch einigermaßen gut und schnell runtergekommen.


----------



## lordbritannia (11. Dezember 2014)

@Bierschinken88 
fang doch einfach in kleineren Schritten an. Ich habe mein Slide 130 auch nach und nach "optimiert". Ich wollte mehr in Richtung Enduro und gleichzeitig zusätzlich geringere Schwungmassen für mehr Tourentauglichkeit und Agilität. 

Probier doch mal hinten einen leichteren Reifen und Tubeless...das wird schon Wunder und kostet nicht die Welt (kannst bestimmt 300-350g Schwungmasse reduzieren (z.B. durch den neuen Nobby Nic hinten, wird wahrscheinlich im Bikepark an seine Grenzen kommen). Vorne würde ich noch nicht auf tubeless wechseln, vor allen wenn du noch in den Bikepark willst. Probiere es aus und vielleicht ist dein Rädchen schon ein wenig tourentaglicher dadurch. Mein Slide war wie ausgetauscht...unglaublich. 

siehe Thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-9-0-sl-edel-komponenten.709257/


----------



## sgclimber (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

für sehr lange Radweg/Forstautobahn Touren (>100km) hab ich mein Slide 150 10.0 mit einem leichteren CC Laufradsatz, kleinerer Kassette und 2.20er RaceKing Prot. Tubeless Reifen tauglicher gemacht. Spart bei mir an den Laufrädern ca. 800g. Der Unterschied zu den schwereren und grobstolligeren Originalrädern ist schon sehr deutlich! Touren über 120km sind für mich damit relativ problemlos machbar. Mit den Originalrädern bin ich ab 70-80km schon bös am pumpen... ;-)

Gruß Stefan


----------



## tane (11. Dezember 2014)

der finanzielle zug kommt mir abgefahren vor. ich habs 8.0se/2014, 35mm spank spike vorbau & hab mir diesen lrs gegönnt:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/dt-sw...25-aerolite-laufradsatz-26er-1590g-4176?c=166
gewogene 1645 oder so (also gute 300gr ersparnis)
bin - altersbedingt - net superstark & halte bergauf mit den jungen (eigtl. "jüngeren") lokomotiven nicht mit, aber +1300hm touren sind ohne weiteres drin (wobei ich drauf schau, dass ich nicht an einzelnen stellen vollgas geb, nur um 5m später zu schieben & mir auch sonst die kraft einteile) am meisten sind die 15kg beim tragen zu spüren (da drücken dann auch die super positionierten kabelhalter....)
als hilfe hab ich vorne ein 20er & hinten ein 42er (das wird nur ganz selten benutzt!) montiert, da fahr ich jedenfalls überall rauf, wo die jüngeren loks rauffahren, langsamer halt, da müssen die "jungs" oben ein bißl warten bzw langsamer machen.
sollte deine gabel nicht absenkbar sein so würde ich mir jedenfalls einen spanngurt für längere forststrassenauffahrten machen.
ob reifengewichtstuning sinnvoll ist zweifle ich an, zumindest ich fahr ja rauf, damit ich dann dementsprechend runterfahren kann, & obs z.b. ein nn bringt glaub' i net. aber hinten könntest es ja versuchen.
an der absenkstütze kannst auch locker gleich 300gr sparen, je nach tourencharakter ist sie ja entweder super-to-have oder auch komplett sinnlos.
muss ich erwähnen dass die kette immer supergeschmiert ist?
wenn du ein längeres stück in den schnellen gängen fährst kannst evtl. die kette aus der führung aushängen & unten direkt laufen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

